# To Oman by car with Dubai plates and Oman visa. Possible?



## Rudy_Stevik (May 9, 2015)

Hi all!
I tried to find an answer for my question in internet, but no results..
I registered here, hope somebody will clarify my situation.
Since 2013 I've been living in Dubai, have a residence visa here.
My current employer is involved in huge project in Oman, and I as a Project Manager have to go there weekly. For this reason I've received Oman residence too. I'd prefer to go there time by time by my car which is registered in Dubai. 
Is it allowed to that, considering the fact that I have Oman residence? I know that no any restriction if I had only UAE residence. 
thanks in advance for your help


----------



## geekgirl_5 (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't think it'll be a problem, I know a lot of people who live in Buraimi in Oman and work in Al Ain in UAE who commute daily.


----------



## Rudy_Stevik (May 9, 2015)

Vacanegro said:


> It is not allowed if your car is leased and most insurance companies will not cover you in Oman. You could call the insurance company and they may sell you a rider for Oman but having said that it is very easy to do. I have driven over 3 X with my rental car. Oman is a pretty easy place to drive.


My car is not leased, and, as i remember, my insurance covers Oman too. Will check after returning, as I'm in Oman mow and car in Dubai.
Regularly see in our camp here a couple of cars with Dubai plates, but cannot catch a drivers and ask 'em, if they have Oman visas too, or only UAE. I know, it's allowed to come to Oman as a tourist, if you have a UAE visa. Perhaps, they do that, unless they received Oman residences.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Buy insurance at the border if you;re stuck on a given day - I always get a permission letter from my Lease company, and then when we get to the queue for access to Oman, Mr TWG gets in the queue while I arrange a weekend insurance deal at the window next door.

By the time the insurance is done, she is at the front of the queue (usually) and we get in easy peasy.

Even lease companies will let you buy 'annual' insurance for Oman albeit at a premium.


----------



## geekgirl_5 (Sep 19, 2013)

If the car is in your name and it's insured for Oman (which it is) it shouldn't be a problem at all


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Doesn't insurance only cover you if you have a UAE resident's visa - if you have you're fine, if not I don't think you're insured.


----------



## Gibran Khan (Jun 15, 2017)

Rudy_Stevik said:


> Hi all!
> I tried to find an answer for my question in internet, but no results..
> I registered here, hope somebody will clarify my situation.
> Since 2013 I've been living in Dubai, have a residence visa here.
> ...


Hello friend , 
Hope ur well ?
I'm in a similar situation . Kindly assist if poss 
I have UAE residence n Omani residence visa. It's . Currently I'm living in oman . I have to buy a car from Dubai as I have a UAE licence n drive it to Oman . Will border immigration forces allow me to take my car to Oman ? Car will be dubai number plate and I won't be exporting it


----------



## Gibran Khan (Jun 15, 2017)

geekgirl_5 said:


> I don't think it'll be a problem, I know a lot of people who live in Buraimi in Oman and work in Al Ain in UAE who commute daily.


Hi friend ,
I have 2 visas .. UAE n Oman - both residence . Currently I'm in oman . I need to buy a car in Dubai and drive it to oman on a dubai number plate . Is that fine ? Thanks


----------



## Rudy_Stevik (May 9, 2015)

That's funny: I googled a similar question and found my own topic posted here almost three years ago)) 
Answering the own query: that time I didn't get any questions about the visas, etc. As far as I remember, there was no place to report on the border... It was so quick and I were too sleepy to memorize deets. Anyway, can conclude that all went smoothly. 

Now I got a more complex one. 
Wanna visit Oman on occasion. The car is registered on my wife, who will unlikely go with me this time. 
Moreover, it's financed by bank (loan is on my shoulders lol)), and that is mentioned in mulkiya. 

Should I wait for issues at the border?


----------



## Winks13 (Oct 8, 2012)

Rudy_Stevik said:


> That's funny: I googled a similar question and found my own topic posted here almost three years ago))
> Answering the own query: that time I didn't get any questions about the visas, etc. As far as I remember, there was no place to report on the border... It was so quick and I were too sleepy to memorize deets. Anyway, can conclude that all went smoothly.
> 
> Now I got a more complex one.
> ...


If you are driving the car and your wife isn't with you then you need to use the Hatta border, they won't let you cross at Kalba or Al Ain if the owner of the car isn't with you. 

As it's financed you need to seek permission from the financing bank to take it over the border. Contact your bank, they will have a process in place to do this. It will cost you a fee and may take a couple of weeks for approval so plan ahead.


----------

